# looking for live rock ...



## newbie2009 (Feb 12, 2009)

'k so after doing research, i decided sw over fw ... with that said - need to get 20-30lb of live rock ... just called big als and was quoted $12/lb ... other places offer at $5/lb but not avail. any recommendations in the GTA (prefer west end) to purchase live rock this weekend ... thx


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, north american fish breeders on kingston rd in scarborough.. they should have plenty in stock.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. $12/lb sounds excessive. Is this fully cured?

Sea-U-Marine in Markham also has plenty of live rocks.

I purchased mine from QB Aquariums in Vaughan (Weston & Steels) and very happy with them.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sea-u-marine in markham usually has some... $12/lb is more than what I've ever seen at big al's...and they NEVER have fully cured rock


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

$12 / lb is what I paid about 4 yrs ago when I got into the hobby. I decided only to go with 20 lbs and DIY OysterCrete the rest of the way.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I paid 10.99 lb about almost the same time chris .......unfortunately I didnt have the coinnections you had spent tons .......


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try NAFB or Sea U Marine, or Menagerie. they all have LR, and it should all be under $7/lb, and they may give you a deal if you pick up a lot of it.

I got mine from QB Aquariums back in september. Great looking rock, very purple!

Also check the classifieds of places like aquarium pros, they always have classifieds for LR.


----------

